# Orange Shrimp - Caridina cf. propinqua



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

A lot of people have been asking me if Orange Shrimp can breed in freshwater.
The answer is no, they require brackish water to breed. The eggs carried by the female are extremely tiny. I manage to get a shot at one of the female (sorry, you will probably need a magnifying glass to see it).


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 15, 2007)

What SG is reccomended? ~1.005?


----------



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

The actual habitat of the Orange Shrimp is not known, not sure if it's Mangrove swampy or other lakes.
I have not successfully breed them myself.

If the habitat is a light brackish environment, it should be SG 1.002 ~ 1.005, medium brackish would be SG 1.006 ~ SG 1.021 (Full strength seawater). Suggest you try with 1.005.

Regards,
Emorsso


----------

